# My M2''s subtle mods



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since taking delivery of my M2 in October I've had some subtle mods fitted to enhance the cars look even further. Now the front and side skirts I had fitted are really for aero dynamic purposes more than for looks but needless to say it does enhance the cars looks. I am pretty chuffed with the carbon effect wrapped roof and the glossy black inserts fitted to the cars large air scoops. So here are some pictures taken last week after a routine maintenance wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lovely looking car,nice mods.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't go PW crazy and lose any bits!

Sweet mods and like you say subtle but very effective


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice very nice indeed.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking great, you have good taste with the mods you have done:thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Love the mods, I'm a bit of a fanboy for carbon fibre


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Lovely looking motor that,
Did you get any new wax to put on for christmas


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks very smart.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigalc said:


> Lovely looking motor that,
> Did you get any new wax to put on for christmas


No wax I'm afraid bigalc, not until it's spring detail, besides it's had a coating of wax from offset detailing for its winter prep.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Less is more just enough to be different and better without getting carried away. Looks perfect now do like those mirrors rather than the standard shrieks ears ones.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking the dogs b......s now:thumb: you need to get some protection on the roof mate:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> Looking the dogs b......s now:thumb: you need to get some protection on the roof mate:thumb:


Thank you Chongo, I already got the roof protected with Colinite 476, it's my favourite go to winter wax which gives six months plus protection. :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks the nuts SB :argie: that is one aggressive looking front end :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning SB. If this was the car of the day it'd be a very easy yes from me lol. 

A really Beautiful car!!

Cooks 


Sent from my D6603


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Chavtastic ....but in your defence, you are from Essex :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a smart looking car mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Reminds me of a Peugeot Dimma bodykit from the 80's.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Reminds me of a Peugeot Dimma bodykit from the 80's.


I have to say myself that the M2 does have a retro feel to it, no buttons for steering feel or throttle response etc,etc, it's just set up in the way the engineers wanted and for the driver to just plug and play. Like the way I remember cars when growing up in my childhood to teenage years.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> That is absolutely stunning SB. If this was the car of the day it'd be a very easy yes from me lol.
> 
> A really Beautiful car!!
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that cooks, it did cross my mind  but it's been car of the day before so I don't want to over do it.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks great. Have you thought about the alcantara steering wheel with the shift lights built into it. Not sure how much they are from bmw


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Car looks great. Have you thought about the alcantara steering wheel with the shift lights built into it. Not sure how much they are from bmw


I have made inquiries at BMW and they're £1,500 supply and fitted inc VAT :doublesho in no its worth that outlay, BMW can keep their steering wheel with Shift lights.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have made inquiries at BMW and they're £1,500 supply and fitted inc VAT :doublesho in no its worth that outlay, BMW can keep their steering wheel with flashing rev counter lights.


It looks awesome in mates m2, had no idea it was £1500. Is your spoiler on the boot carbon


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wish wash said:


> It looks awesome in mates m2, had no idea it was £1500. Is your spoiler on the boot carbon


 It is my friend, the spoiler on the boot is genuine Carbon from BMW performance.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Any future plans on tuning it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Any future plans on tuning it


Got it booked in at Evolve for next spring in which they will up the power to 400 BHP, they have already worked on two M2s and one of them is a feature on the latest Top Gear magazine.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

M2 looking fab :argie:

Loving the subtle mods my friend :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Got it booked in at Evolve for next spring in which they will up the power to 400 BHP, they have already worked on two M2s and one of them is a feature on the latest Top Gear magazine.


Are your main dealers friendly with remapping? Just regarding warranty, I know these days they have approved tuning companies (like motune for FORD) but aftermarket so to speak tuners surely wouldn't that void the manufactures warranty?

Remeber reading a big article about VW technicians being taught to recognise diesels engines with remaps and that some dealers are 'mod freindly' and others aren't.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

nice!!!! i was after an M2 or an M5 before i saw my M3, when i found out about the lead time on the M2 i said forget it and then found what i have now.

Nice to see you've picked the manual aswell, it's the box i'd tick on an M2


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Gorgeous car soul boy, love my beemers. Are this mirrors standard or mods? Saw exact same ones on a 240i and fancy them for mine.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That is a pure trouser arouser


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving that


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Streeto said:


> Are your main dealers friendly with remapping? Just regarding warranty, I know these days they have approved tuning companies (like motune for FORD) but aftermarket so to speak tuners surely wouldn't that void the manufactures warranty?
> 
> Remeber reading a big article about VW technicians being taught to recognise diesels engines with remaps and that some dealers are 'mod freindly' and others aren't.


Doesn't bother me about the warranty side of it. Evolve are very good at what they do and very well respected and they specialise in BMW M cars as well as supercars that they have worked on.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cadmunkey said:


> Gorgeous car soul boy, love my beemers. Are this mirrors standard or mods? Saw exact same ones on a 240i and fancy them for mine.


The mirrors are after markets from a company called auto ID, they were made specifically for the M2.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's looking good S.B.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I love it mate! What I would give for an M car ::argie:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks great, lovely looking car and the mods are tastefully done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Absolute hunk of a car. Me likey


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Love that, good choice of mods. Enjoy!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Dude, I really like your car


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Doesn't bother me about the warranty side of it. Evolve are very good at what they do and very well respected and they specialise in BMW M cars as well as supercars that they have worked on.


Oh no doubt, would just be a concern of mine if something BMW went wrong (nothing to do with the mappers/tuners) but because of the remap they would have have an instant 'get out of jail free card' or in this case 'pay'...but as you say if it doesnt bother you, was just curious...


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

superb motor


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

That is a thing of beauty you have there bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely car mate


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

SB your BMW is a proper stunner :argie: Love the mods - nice and subtle but really do improve the look and stance of the car. a proper headturner!

Good luck and health behind the wheel - I have a feeling you will be keeping this one for a long long time!

Look forward to seeing the car and you at WaxStock:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

love it very smart


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> SB your BMW is a proper stunner :argie: Love the mods - nice and subtle but really do improve the look and stance of the car. a proper headturner!
> 
> Good luck and health behind the wheel - I have a feeling you will be keeping this one for a long long time!
> 
> Look forward to seeing the car and you at WaxStock:thumb:


Me too Ben :thumb:, Thanks for the kind words. Looking forward to Waxstock immensely. Hoping to meet one or two other members on here also.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's because of this beauty we walked into our local BMW dealers on Monday and ordered a M240i convertible.

Different car I know but The Boss wasn't awe struck on the M2 for her as a daily at the price whereas the 240i made her give it a 2nd look.

Just had the nod that it should be here wk8, end of Feb, which was a welcome relief based on the back logs with 140i's and these M2's coming out of the factory.

I love these cars anyway but those mirrors SB, very nice. In fact, all, the subtle touches just add to it's overall beauty. It should be nicknamed Beauty and The Beast!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> It's because of this beauty we walked into our local BMW dealers on Monday and ordered a M240i convertible.
> 
> Different car I know but The Boss wasn't awe struck on the M2 for her as a daily at the price whereas the 240i made her give it a 2nd look.
> 
> ...


Believe me fella when I say you'll enjoy your M240i convertible, if the M2 didn't exist, the M240i would have been the car I would have gone for, your Mrs will love the car and it will arrive well in time for the Spring when that soft top can fold away. Promise us you'll post pictures after you've taken delivery. All the best. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Believe me fella when I say you'll enjoy your M240i convertible, if the M2 didn't exist, the M240i would have been the car I would have gone for, your Mrs will love the car and it will arrive well in time for the Spring when that soft top can fold away. Promise us you'll post pictures after you've taken delivery. All the best. :thumb:


Hmmmm, I may just pop the odd pic of it up SB!! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Continuing with my M2s mods, I arrived a little while ago just before they opened up at GAD tuning. The car will be mapped to deliver 420 BHP, up from the stock 370 BHP and 580 NM of torque, up from 465 NM of torque. So I should really notice a bigger difference not only in the performance level but in the overall handling and throttle response. All the work should take them around three hours. I have had the car lowered, had a new M performance steering wheel fitted and in two weeks time will be having the front and rear lights tinted in a smokey effect along with gloss black door handles, all will finally be revealed in due course. So the car will look vastly different from the pictures you've already seen.









You can just about see a little of the M2 on the bottom left hand corner.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> View attachment 50766
> 
> 
> You can just about see a little of the M2 on the bottom left hand corner.


Lucky you pointed out it was bottom left not bottom right,I was just about to say that I didn't realise BMW's came in that shade of orange and that it needs a good clean aswell.:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking foreword to the pic's & your thoughts on the re-map when done SB :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Remap sounds monstrous 
I'll be honest I'm not a big fan of smoked light clusters, but then again it's not my car


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

420bhp!!!!

Is the stock hp not enough for you SB???

The 340hp in our 240 is difficult enough to use to it's full potential let alone 420hp.

Stop teasing and get some shots up of it's current stance and the MP steering wheel!!


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks nice that


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Do like the carbon fibre, and they colour looks to have a different shape depending on how the light catches it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks lovely


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well guys, I've had the remap done, it took roughly three hours to complete as some components had to be removed, engine cover etc plus setting up the equipment and so on, I wasn't around for the whole three hours as I had a loan car from them for me to go about my other business. So your thinking was it worth it? your damn right it was worth every penny, the torque is even more rapid now, the throttle response much,much slicker and the overall balance has a marked improvement, power delivery is much more potent throughout the entire rev rage and they even managed to remap the exhaust note, not by a great deal mind because of certain constraints and the tech boys at GAD tuning have said they can remove the sound deadening around the exhaust area to really enhance the sound and I have seen and herd it from an M4 and that sounded a whole lot better than the stock set up. The beauty is that the sound deadening can be refitted. I am very pleased and despite some horror stories I've read about remaps, granted there are some cowboys around so after doing some research and looking at recommendations and when you see Schmee 150 and supercars of London who have used GAD tuning and I've spoken to two other customers today, one came from Birmingham and another came from Newcastle with an S63 AMG and an Audi V10 R8, repectavily then that tells its own story. Money well spent. If anybody on here is interested in having their cars tuned up then these are the guys.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Looking foreword to the pic's & your thoughts on the re-map when done SB :thumb:


Pics will be uploaded in a few weeks my man.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Remap sounds monstrous
> I'll be honest I'm not a big fan of smoked light clusters, but then again it's not my car


I can respect that fella, the beauty of these kind of mods is 1, it protects the light cluster from potential stone chips and 2, it's completely reversible.


----------



## Andypatio (Feb 19, 2017)

Love the M2, nice mods as well. Did you consider the JB4 instead of a remap? Can sell it on when you've done with it and you get a bit more control than having it mapped. 

I've got a baby M-Lite (M135) and love the power so I can imagine the fun the M2 is. Enjoy buddy!!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I am sure I have seen the car on Gad tuning page, I see you have had the gloss black roof done, who did you use in the end? Have you painted your side rail trims?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

shane_ctr said:


> I am sure I have seen the car on Gad tuning page, I see you have had the gloss black roof done, who did you use in the end? Have you painted your side rail trims?


The roof is in the glossy carbon effect to mimick those found on the M3 and M4, the side rails are wrapped in gloss black.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andypatio said:


> Love the M2, nice mods as well. Did you consider the JB4 instead of a remap? Can sell it on when you've done with it and you get a bit more control than having it mapped.
> 
> I've got a baby M-Lite (M135) and love the power so I can imagine the fun the M2 is. Enjoy buddy!!


If I ever sell it on, which it won't be for a very long time,I will have the original power restored. That's unless any prospective buyer wants it kept like it. I don't know much about the JB4 so can't comment.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All my mods are now complete, since this thread started I've had the car lowered with M performance coil-overs, had the engine re calibrated to 420 BHP and 580 NM of torque with an option to have power raised even further to 480 BHP ( stage two ) should I ever want to go that far, had the rear lights tinted, replaced the the steering wheel with a new M performance wheel with part Alcantara and a carbon badge, more carbon trim to the rear bumper, gloss black door handles, matching blue bars in front of the radiator, gloss black wheels and here she is.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

That is one seriously nice looking car! Love the black door handles- breaks the blue up nicely and obviously the Carbon Fibre just tops it off. Very tasteful!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bense556 said:


> That is one seriously nice looking car! Love the black door handles- breaks the blue up nicely and obviously the Carbon Fibre just tops it off. Very tasteful!


Thank you Bense, at one point I was thinking, am I going over the top? I'd like to think think I've pitched these mods just about right.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Huge fan of this SB.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous looking car mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks nice SB, wont the ol bill give you gip over the light tints.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you Bense, at one point I was thinking, am I going over the top? I'd like to think think I've pitched these mods just about right.


No worries, probably one of the best examples I've seen around. Everything has a purpose, and adds to the overall aesthetics of the car - nothing looks out of place and that is quite hard to achieve!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aw man, that is one seriously stunning car. I bet it goes like a scalded cat! Fabulous personalisation there, SB. Right on the money. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ultra said:


> Looks nice SB, wont the ol bill give you gip over the light tints.


Not at all fella, rear light tints are legal, front lights are a different matter completely. Took it all under advice from DUB customs.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Aw man, that is one seriously stunning car. I bet it goes like a scalded cat! Fabulous personalisation there, SB. Right on the money.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thank you cookies  that's my lot now with the looks, very happy with the end results, I wanted the car to stand out from the stock looking M2 and that's did it.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That second pic SB, the colour looks glorious 

About the only thing I'm not totally sold on is the tinted rear lights but hey it's not my car!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the tinted rear lights, that would look outrageous on my GTi due to it being black.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The power hike will most certainly keep you entertained for while


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a stunning looking car!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very sweet now you've completed it SB.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> That second pic SB, the colour looks glorious
> 
> About the only thing I'm not totally sold on is the tinted rear lights but hey it's not my car!


The colour reminds me of a Cameleon, when the sun comes out, the shade of blue changes. You can tell from the other images further down the page of the car in the shade.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a beaut to be sure SB, bet you have a smile each and every time you jump in


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Looks awesome SB, the drop really helps it! How is the ride and handling after the drop?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

gibbo555 said:


> Looks awesome SB, the drop really helps it! How is the ride and handling after the drop?


The ride is firmer but not in a back breaking way as you would expect from stiffen sports suspension and it handles and rides a hell of a lot better then the stock set up.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

AutoID have a short video of your car on their instagram page today SB. It looks and sounds fantastic mate.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> AutoID have a short video of your car on their instagram page today SB. It looks and sounds fantastic mate.


Nice one rojer thank you., I did see the director from Auto ID yesterday and had a nice chat with him, I didn't realize he took a sneaky video as I pulled away. I'll go to their Instagram page and check it out.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

That looks fantastic, love the black wheels too, really suits it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that's one nice looking bm fella and the rear lights look sweet.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

simply simply lovleh!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

A cracking looking motor, the black wheels do suit the car, sounds amazing on that wee video


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

The was pictures and a video on adam_7r's instagram story, spotted the plate and immediately thought thats soulboys's:thumb::lol:

Looks really nice mate


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigalc said:


> A cracking looking motor, the black wheels do suit the car, sounds amazing on that wee video


And that was on the comfort setting with the exhaust valves turned off. sound through a PC's speakers never does an exhaust sound any justice.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

just uploaded these images again from imgur




























Surprised how easy it was to be honest, using photo bucket would have taken me a good hour to upload these images, imgur took minutes.


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> just uploaded these images again from imgur
> 
> Surprised how easy it was to be honest, using photo bucket would have taken me a good hour to upload these images, imgur took minutes.


Awesome pics and thanks for the recommendation of Imgur, I'll have to give it a go


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

how are you find the MPE? love that steering wheel too!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JwilliamsM said:


> how are you find the MPE? love that steering wheel too!


When I'm given the car it's work out I avarage 28 MPG, and on a steady drive around 34 MPG. As for the steering wheel I wanted the sports one and not the standard M wheel, it has a much better feel to it.


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

Love what you have done to the car. Subtle but make a real difference. Can I ask how you have tinted the rear lights


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boxer said:


> Love what you have done to the car. Subtle but make a real difference. Can I ask how you have tinted the rear lights


I use a company called DUB customs based in Basildon Essex, you tubers Shmee 150, Archie Hamilton and Super cars of London use them, met all three on various occasions when I was down there, DUB are really good at what they do.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> When I'm given the car it's work out I avarage 28 MPG, and on a steady drive around 34 MPG. As for the steering wheel I wanted the sports one and not the standard M wheel, it has a much better feel to it.


MPE ( the M performance exhaust ) i mean not MPG, couldn't give a toss about fuel economy :lol:

i have one on mine, was silly money but does look and sound brilliant


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JwilliamsM said:


> MPE ( the M performance exhaust ) i mean not MPG, couldn't give a toss about fuel economy :lol:
> 
> i have one on mine, was silly money but does look and sound brilliant


Sorry James, yes they look much better than stock IMO, much chunkier looking and with a deeper base to them, I wouldn't say they are any louder though.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

M2 looking fab buddy ! :argie::argie::argie:

I'll have to try & update a few of my threads after the fiasco with Photobucket
On Imgur too :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> M2 looking fab buddy ! :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> I'll have to try & update a few of my threads after the fiasco with Photobucket
> On Imgur too :thumb:


Thank you Col, some members on here will see it in the metal at Waxstock


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Car looked fab in the flesh


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Car looked fab in the flesh


Thank you Bill, the mods worked out really well.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So you thought I've finished with my M2's subtle mods, well not quite yet  you see I've now had the Engine cover hydro dipped as well as the strut braces, air intake box in glossy carbon trim. I'm over the moon with the results, I've found out that just the engine cover alone in genuine carbon alone would have set me back over a grand from a third party source. always helps when you research and find a company that can hydro dip for a fraction of the cost. Believe it or not I have just a couple of more mods to do but that won't be until next Spring.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That looks awesome finish, who did you use?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That looks awesome finish, who did you use?


A company called Essex dip. As you seen these images of their work, they're very good. :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely M2 Soul Boy.

Do you drive it daily or do you have another car?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> Lovely M2 Soul Boy.
> 
> Do you drive it daily or do you have another car?


It's not my daily Zetec , I take the bike to work, the motor will always get a lot of attention plus I could not risk a numpty to knock it in the works car park, not only that; I want to keep the milage down., I use it for car shows, road trips and week ends away.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

She's a real stunner SB 

You should be proud of the work you've done



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> She's a real stunner SB
> 
> You should be proud of the work you've done
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Thank you my friend, I am very pleased with the results so far, overtime at work has helped fund the project, now just a couple of more mods to do which I'll wait until next spring as the car show season has come to an end and now the Autumn season is well upon us all so I can't see the point of my final mods until next year, my focus now is prepping the M2 for winter.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you my friend, I am very pleased with the results so far, overtime at work has helped fund the project, now just a couple of more mods to do which I'll wait until next spring as the car show season has come to an end and now the Autumn season is well upon us all so I can't see the point of my final mods until next year, my focus now is prepping the M2 for winter.


I'll be watching this thread to see what comes of the next few mods next year then, and hopefully try and catch you at some shows next year then

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> I'll be watching this thread to see what comes of the next few mods next year then, and hopefully try and catch you at some shows next year then
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Now that would be nice fella, I'm only next door to you in Essex. :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Now that would be nice fella, I'm only next door to you in Essex. :thumb:


Well next time LowiePete is doing a training day you should come down too, would be great for you to come and share some of your wisdom with us guys too.

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> Well next time LowiePete is doing a training day you should come down too, would be great for you to come and share some of your wisdom with us guys too.
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Sounds good to me chapman


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks very nice indeedy SB :thumb:


----------

